# Need to download latest video card driver to view 1440 x 900 image resolution



## magicvibe (Nov 5, 2006)

I just bought a 19 inch wide screen LCD Monitor and I need to download the latest video driver in order to view 1440 x 900 image resolution. I have the following motherboard with no graphics card 
Board: ASUSTek Computer INC. Kelut 2.02
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD 3.10 07/26/2004

I went to the ASUS website and couldn't find anything. Is my only hope of viewing 1440 x 900 image is buying a graphics card?


----------



## 1069 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi and welcome to TSG 

You do have a graphics "card" - it is on board (built into the motherboard).

Searching for Kelut 2.02 comes up with very little as this is probably a mb that was made specifically for a company like HP.

If you take a look at the mb there could be an identification code similar to this one A7N8X-LA -which would help identify drivers for you.

Also if you post the make and model of your computer it will help.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

If this is an HP or another brand name system you need to post its make and model.


----------

